# Lecksuche im Folienteich



## stefanw (3. Sep. 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein großes Problem.
Mein Gartenteich ( 1mm Folie, 2 Monate alt) scheint undicht zu sein.
Wer kann mir hierbei helfen
Danke Stefan


----------



## ferryboxen (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

hallo

falls das leck im randbereich ist hilft ein einfacher trick....

stelle alles was wasserbewegung verursacht ab....

dann gieße etwas kondensmilch am rand entlang ins wasser ....

dort wo sich ein wasserstrudel bildet ist das leck....

etwas ruhe und geduld brauchst du dabei natürlich.

gruss lothar


----------



## Frank (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Stefan,

*erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns.* 

Ich kann mich Lothar nur anschließen, möchte aber noch ergänzend hinzufügen:
Lass den Wasserspiegel erstmal so weit sinken, bis der Wasserstand sich wieder eingependelt hat. 
Jetzt hast du wahrscheinlich schon mal die Höhe, auf der die Leckage sein müsste. 
Dann wieder etwas Wasser einfüllen, würde ca. 5 mm machen, und dann so wie Lothar beschreibt verfahren.
Die Kondensmilch zieht sich in den meisten Fällen in "Schwaden" zum Leck in der Folie.  

Berichte mal, obs geklappt hat.


----------



## Carlo (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hi Stefan,

das mit dem Milchtest scheint gut zu funktioniern ....hab`s zwar noch nie gemacht aber schon oft gelesen das so ein loch gefunden wurde.

Nun zu Dir ..Frank,
was mir schon oft aufgefallen ist sind die angegeben Uhrzeiten in den Beiträgen.
welche Uhren stimmen den nun nicht? Beitrag Nr.1 20:38 , Beitrag Nr.2 20:46 und dann deiner 20:43Uhr.......ich glaub dein Server macht schlapp 

Gruß Carlo


----------



## Frank (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hihi,

auf was du alles achtest ...   
hab ich noch nie gesehen, kann mir aber vorstellen, das vllt. die Zeit "gestoppt" wird, wenn man beginnt die Antwort zu schreiben.
Lothar ist zwar später angefangen, war aber bedingt durch die Länge, mit dem Schreiben eher fertig. : 

Ansonsten hab isch    
Müssen wir mal unsern Hausmeister fragen.


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Salut,
...- oder Frank hat noch Australische Uhrzeit  

Das mit der Milch und Lecksuche dürfte abgeschlossen sein.
Was du natürlich brauchst:
1. Einen windstillen Tag
2. Keine Fische im Teich
3. Viel Geduld :


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Morgen !

Also das mit der Milch, das mag ja hinhaun, aber es war mir einfach zu zeitraubend. Also Wasser absacken lassen bis weit unterhalb der möglichen Leckage und dann zum Dampfstrahler gegriffen. Hält man den Strahl in einem gewissen Winkel, und sieht genau hin ( so wars jedenfalls bei mir ) so prallt das Wasser im gleichem Winkel wieder ab. Trifft man dabei auf das vermeintliche Loch, so ändert sich im Hauptstrahl der Wasserstrahl indem er auf den Rand der Leckage trifft und diese etwas nachgibt und somit den Auftreffwinkel verändert. Leicht zu sehn und für mich die bessere Suchoption.
Sorry ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen rüberbringen.

Ich jedenfalls hatte nach ca.30Min. mein Loch gefunden. Kleiner Nebeneffekt, Folie wurde etwas gereinigt, und die Fische konnten drinbleiben.
Ob das allerdings ne Sache für andere ist, das sei mal dahingestellt.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Moin Carlo,

der Server macht ganz sicher nicht schlapp... aber vielleicht schaut Ihr alle mal auf den Tag und nicht nur auf die Uhrzeit?! 
Ich denke, damit wäre diese Frage geklärt....

@Stefan
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und berichte bitte über den Ausgang!


----------



## Frank (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

@ Annett,


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Nur noch ein paar kleine ergänzende Hinweise zur Lecksuche:


die Fische können auch bei der Kondenzmilchmethode im Teich bleiben.
Suche mit Kondenzmilch funzt natürlich nur, wenn kein Bachlauf vorhanden ist, bzw. das Leck sich nicht in diesem Bachlauf befindet. Der Bachlauf müsste, falls vorhanden, abgestellt werden.
Die Suche mit dem Hochdruckreiniger hört sich auch gut an (hoffentlich müssen wir es niemals        probieren  )


----------



## stefanw (6. Sep. 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.
Eine -blöde- Frage noch.
Egal was für Milch oder je fetter desto besser.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Manfred42 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Steffan!
Am besten nimmst du die Kaffesahne von "Milsani".
Trinke zwar selber keinen Kaffee, aber Freunde und Bekannte erzählten mir, dass diese besonders cremig und lecker is. 
Ist zwar nich die billigste, aber, was solls. Wir hamms ja...Und für unsere Teiche sollte uns wirklich nichts zu teuer sein....oder?
Und nimm reichlich!!!!!! (du musst wissen ich bin Landwirt und hab 55 Kühe im Stall. Über jede Absatzsteigerung freut sich der Bauer;-))

Netten Gruß   Manfred

P.S. ....natürlich war das 'n Scherz am rande....is egal, nimm irgend eine Milch))


----------



## Frank (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Nabend,

am besten geht es mit Milch aus der Dose; sprich Dosenmilch ...
Wegen Tröpje for Tröpje.  
Du sollst ja nicht den ganzen Teich mit Milch befüllen, auch wenn es Manfred freuen würde. 

Außerdem möchte ich noch mal erwähnen, das ich Werners Idee mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ehrlich gesagt nicht sooo prickelnd finde.
Je nach Stärke (Druck) könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man die Folie damit auch beschädigen kann. 
Ich habe schon mal mit einem Hochdruckreiniger 5 cm dicke Waschbetonplatten "durchgeschnitten". 
Die hatten allerdings auch 10.000 bar.    
Trotzdem würde ich wie gesagt auch mit den "Heimwerkergeräten" Vorsicht walten lassen.


----------



## kasch (25. März 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Leute,

danke für die vielen tollen Tips: 

das mit der Milch werde ich mal ausprobieren - allerdings erst wenns wieder etwas wärmer ist.
Ich habe inzwischen auch gelesen, daß eine Verdunstung von 4-6Liter pro qm am Tag ganz normal ist. Wenn das so ist, könnte es auch die ganz normale Verdunstung sein. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Verliert Euer Teich kein Wasser???

viele Grüße aus dem wilden Süden

Kasch


----------



## Frank (25. März 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Kasch,

also meiner verliert bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage keinen Millimeter. Trotz Bachlauf.

Auch wenn es mal nicht regnet  habe ich 0,5 cm bis 1 cm Wasserverlust pro Tag bei ca. 25 m² Wasseroberfläche. 
Je nach Sonnenscheindauer, Temperatur und Windstärke.


----------



## Luna (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallihallo!

Habe mich hier aus genau *dem* Grund angemeldet hier - Ich hab nen Loch im Teich!!  

Vor ein paar Wochen fiel mir auf, dass ein paar Zentimeter Wasser fehlten. Vorletzte Woche mache ich den Garten und im Zuge dessen gleich den Teich mit Frühjahrsfit...

Ein paar überflüssige Steine rausgeklaubt, die Folie abgek*rchert mit dem feinsten Strahl.
Dabei sage und schreibe 3 (!!) Löcher gefunden, nicht allzugross: ca 0,5 Zentimeter. Diese 3 geklebt und nach zwei Tagen den Teich neu gefüllt:

Wasserstand jetzt:

ca. 50cm statt ca 120 Zentimeter!! :evil 

Sprich ich werde nun sämtliche Steine die drin sind rausklauben, Folie rausfriemeln, den Teich vergrössern  und eine neue Folie kaufen!

Denn, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, selbst wenn ich das Loch finden würde, noch ein weiteres vorhanden wäre - bei meinem Glück!

Und bevor ich das Wasser verschwende -ist ja auch nicht gerade billig - gibts ne neue Folie und einen größeren, tieferen Teich! Und  da ich nicht weiß wohin mit der überflüssigen Erde: Gibts nen Bachlauf dazu *zwinker*


Hoffe Du hast etwas mehr Glück und nur ein kleines Loch welches man kleben kann!  




Grüße aus Kärnten

Luna


----------



## Frank (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Luna,

herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns im Club! 

Tut mir leid, mit der Folie ...
Im Gegenzug freue ich mich aber über deine Entscheidung, den Teich zu vergrößern.

Hast du nicht Lust, deinen zukünftigen Teich und die Planung dazu in einem neuen Thema hier (Klick) vorzustellen?

Außerdem hätte das den positiven Nebeneffekt, das typische Anfängerfehler (bitte nicht falsch verstehen  ) von Grund auf vermieden werden können.

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei der Planung deines neuen Teiches und nicht zuletzt auch bei uns.


----------



## Luna (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Frank! 

Vor lauter schuften hab ich doch glatt vergessen, dass ich ja gepostet habe! ;o) *schämmach*


Du meinst ich soll einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und meinen Teich "vorstellen"? Mach ich gerne, sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit habe! Bilders hab ich mehr als genug, muss ich nur noch verkleinern :? 

Soooo "neu" bin ich in Sachen Teich ja nicht so wirklich, der erste Bau ist nun schon 9 Jahre her *weia wie die Zeit vegeht* Lief soweit alles super, bis eben das Loch in der Folie aufgetaucht ist *seufz*

Derzeit warte ich auf die Folie, die ich heute noch verlegen möchte - sobald sie liegt eröffne ich einen Thread!

Schönes Wochenende und


sonnige Grüße aus Kärnten

Tina - Luna


----------



## Luna (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

P.S. Habe mir eben Deine Teichbilder angeguckt! Trauuumhaft schön!! *neid*

Wie hast Du es zusammengebracht, dass der Sand in der Schräge hält? Kunstrasen?


----------



## Frank (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Tina,

nein, ich habe keinen Kunstrasen im Teich, auch keine Ufermatte.
Eigentlich hält der Sand auch gar nicht auf den Schrägen ...
Der Teich hat mehrere Stufen, die vllt. ein bisschen schräg abfallen.
Allerdings sieht man diese Stufen jetzt, nach fast zwei Jahren, so gut wie gar nicht mehr.
Ich stell morgen mal ein aktuelles ein. Es wächst außer meiner __ Sumpfdotterblume und den Algen zwar noch nichts aber ich riskiere es mal.


----------



## Luna (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hi Frank,


vorab erstmal:

ich hoffe wir bekommen hier keinen Stress wenn wir hier "off Topic" posten?
(in manchen Foren sind sie ja da sehr... äääähem... sehr "bedacht"  )


Algen? Na, wenigstens etwas grün, oder?   

Auf die neuen Bilder bin ich schon sehr gespannt!!! 


Hab gestern noch die Teichfolie bekommen und bereits - mehr oder weniger - verlegt....
Es wurde mir doch zuviel geliefert! Gut 3 Meter in der Länge und 1 Meter in der Breite! *seufz* (die dachten sicher, dass Frauen ja nicht rechnen können.... *feix*) 

Ich glaube, ich werde heute noch etwas die Schaufel schwingen und die vorhandenen tieferen Zonen noch etwas ausgraben, denn irgendwie möchte ich die Folie ja auch nicht wegwerfen....


----------



## Frank (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lecksuche im Folienteich*

Hallo Tina,

neue Bilder - guckst du hier (Klick)

Und Offtopic,
Du hast im Grunde schon recht, für deinen Bericht über den Neubau solltest du schon ein eigened Thema aufmachen.   

Schönen Sonntagabend noch.


----------

